# napsgear review



## prometheus (Apr 16, 2015)

hello everyone, I just wanted to share my current cycle as I am loving it and growing a lot!

So quick intro, I'm 25, done martial arts since 14 and couldnt lift as much as I would have liked to due to weight restrictions in competitions, I would still go around 3 to 4 times a week but not training that much for volume though. I went to train 3 years in china doing sport everyday for 7h and was 80KG for 1M80, dry as hell. I came back two years ago, decided to put martial arts on hold and went full berzerk at the gym. I got to 89KG natty then did my first cycle of sustanon, deca and dbol (yes I know, the starter kit^^). I maintained at 93 KG after PCT. Then trained for a year natty again to go to 96KG and decided to go for another cycle. My wife is pregnant and gave me evil eyes when I told her about it......so I think it might be my last one (for a while ^^). Now I know I know, the choices of gears might sound too hard for a second cycle but I thought "**** it, if its my last one I might as well go big". I got my first gears from Xtrembodies but wanted to try something else and I went for NapsGear.net. 

Even though I know the delivery doesn’t depend on the website itself but on the speed and quality of local postal service, I was really impressed to see my parcel at my door 1 week ½ after it was sent (I live in France).

So as I said, I started at 96kg (207 lbs), I am now at week 6 for 105 kg (231 lbs). Here is how I planned it :

*Anadrol *(4 weeks) – 50 mg ED > week 1 and 2, >75mg ED week 3 and 4
*Test E* (15 weeks) – 500 mg / week > week 1 to 12
*Tren E* (10 weeks) – 400 mg / week > week 1 to 10
*Masteron* (5 weeks) – 400 mg / week > week 10 to 15
*Clenbuterol* (5 weeks) – 80 mcg ED > week 13, >120 mcg week 14 and 15 and > 160mcg week 16 and 17

All of the above are from the brand Geneza Pharmaceuticals.

I m taking 0,3 mg (1/3rd of a pill) of *Arimidex* ED (I started with EOD but a small gyno got there so I had to up it a bit) ; 2.5mg of *bromocriptine* ED (same thing, I started lower but slowly increased it to succesfully keep gyno under control). As for liver protection, I’m taking 2 pills of liv-52 or legalon 3 times a day (less frequently when I’m not taking any kind of oral. This is the only thing I dind’t get from the website as I can get it whenever at my local pharmacy).

I will take *HCG* between last injection of test and beginning of PCT (3 weeks after) – around 1500 iu E3D.
PCT will be 200mg of *clomid* day 1, then 150 mg day 2, 100 day 3 then 50 mg ED for three to four weeks. On top of that I will take *nolvadex* at 50mg a day for three weeks.

So far, on the pro side :
Massive gains (aound 2KG (4,5 lbs) a week on average so far)
Massive pump at the gym (it s incredible the little amount of time it takes to create a pump and the intensity of it)
Strenght has gone up (didn’t tried all my max since the cycle started but I can put more weigh in regular 8-10 reps sets
Fat is starting to shred away (14% BF at the start, slowly going down)
Sex drive is to the roof (I’m feeling like a teenager on viagra !)

And on the con side :
Agressivity even though it is  FAR from what I’ve read on forums, you can easely control it if you put your mind to it (but you do have to put your mind to it….).
A bit of water retention
Gyno that needs to be watched 
Sleep could be better but again, nothing as bad as you might read on forums (maybe because it’s a long esther. ?)
Lower back hurts like a Motherf*cker whilst working out on exercises like deadlifts (feels like a massive cramp creeping up right at the end of the set that take around an hour to go away).

So I am very pleased about NapsGear on that cycle so far and I will definitely use it again and recommend it  !


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 16, 2015)

ROFL


Welcome to UGBB, turd.


----------



## Bigwhite (Apr 16, 2015)

Nice first post or should I say plug for a source...


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 16, 2015)

I will grow more by taking Naps on my couch then by pinning Naps gear.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Apr 16, 2015)

Welcome to the UG ........... Douche , Go back to Eroids with your bullshit !!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 16, 2015)

That's amazing that all of his "cons" happen to be those tell tale signs that your gear is solid... 

Also love how he dodges saying back pumps in that part.  Doesn't know about back pumps but can assemble a test tren mast and drol cycle complete with ai clen and hcg.

What a crock of shit. Fukk off douchebag


----------



## Tren4Life (Apr 16, 2015)

Wow you guys beat me to it. 


All of my one liners have been used. Damn it.


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 16, 2015)

Don't forget the red reps on your way out.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 16, 2015)

Bigwhite said:


> Nice first post or should I say plug for a source...



Yeah really! and of all sources to plug...lololol


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 16, 2015)

Naps ftw!!!!


----------



## SuperBane (Apr 17, 2015)

You guys wouldn't believe me if I told you a few guys I know swear by naps......

Told em the next time I hope it is a dirt one.


----------



## prometheus (Apr 17, 2015)

Wow, you guys are a bunch of nice fellows aren't you? What are you 12 to act like middle schooler? If you want to offer positive criticism please do otherwise it's always better to stay quiet. I wanted to share this post because I read a lots of similar comments by haters like you on forums by guys who never tried napsgear! Just because "we heard a guy that got fake" or whatever. And no I didn't put all the cons to say that the gear was legit you half wit! Do you really think I put on 10kg whilst cutting on BF with a placebo or something? ? Anyway I'm sure there is no point arguing with guys with such "knowledge". Just one last thing, you re not athletes, sportsmanship and RESPECT towards others should be your first lesson. Go back to hating my post in the safety of your computer screen, that really doesn't make you half as hardcore or cool as you think you are.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Apr 17, 2015)

Shut up !!!!!!!! Ever heard of the word respect ? Don't come to our home and talk to us like we're retards . Naps has one of the worst reps on the Web 

Hey !!!!  That feels good you guys might be onto something


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 17, 2015)

prometheus said:


> Wow, you guys are a bunch of nice fellows aren't you? What are you 12 to act like middle schooler? If you want to offer positive criticism please do otherwise it's always better to stay quiet. I wanted to share this post because I read a lots of similar comments by haters like you on forums by guys who never tried napsgear! Just because "we heard a guy that got fake" or whatever. And no I didn't put all the cons to say that the gear was legit you half wit! Do you really think I put on 10kg whilst cutting on BF with a placebo or something? ? Anyway I'm sure there is no point arguing with guys with such "knowledge". Just one last thing, you re not athletes, sportsmanship and RESPECT towards others should be your first lesson. Go back to hating my post in the safety of your computer screen, that really doesn't make you half as hardcore or cool as you think you are.


Why don't you respect our intelligence and not come in here and rave about the quality of product from a source with a very bad reputation. It's even worse because it was your first post. Anyone can come on here and say they gained 10kg of muscle while cutting fat. Great, why should I trust? 

But go ahead, keep hiding behind your keyboard, as you say. You have no reputation and warrant no respect by coming in here doing what you did.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 17, 2015)

prometheus said:


> Wow, you guys are a bunch of nice fellows aren't you? What are you 12 to act like middle schooler? If you want to offer positive criticism please do otherwise it's always better to stay quiet. I wanted to share this post because I read a lots of similar comments by haters like you on forums by guys who never tried napsgear! Just because "we heard a guy that got fake" or whatever. And no I didn't put all the cons to say that the gear was legit you half wit! Do you really think I put on 10kg whilst cutting on BF with a placebo or something? ? Anyway I'm sure there is no point arguing with guys with such "knowledge". Just one last thing, you re not athletes, sportsmanship and RESPECT towards others should be your first lesson. Go back to hating my post in the safety of your computer screen, that really doesn't make you half as hardcore or cool as you think you are.



Oh please... you are a shill for naps plain and simple. He is one of the oldest scammers on the boards. Why you think that nobody here has ever heard of naps blows my mind. Everyone knows who he is and how he takes 9 months to get your pack out. 

The statement of yours about its better to stay quiet unless you have positive criticism is just retarded. Wtf is positive critisism?  We don't stay quiet about scammers here because we aren't on any sources payroll.

Unlike his usual haunts I won't take his money to silence his critics

Fuk naps...


----------



## prometheus (Apr 17, 2015)

See that's what I m talking about. How many of you ordered there? Honestly, no child play. I said it clearly,  this is my second cycle and I did a lot of reading the past year across various forums and articles. So no I haven't been doing AAS for years and truly don't know why Naps got such bad rep across some forums. I ordered for my first cycle from xtrembodies.com and it was fine but I wanted to try a new lab and source. You guys don't trust me, why? Honestly, wtf would I try to achieve by lying? You really think that Napsgear is so desperate for customers that admin would come and post a testimonial like mine?? I mean come on, I didn't get here to kiss butt and listen to "great advice from elite members" like a pure noobie. You must know the quality of info you get from forums. IT can be great advice and that is always welcomed  (hence the positive criticism on the cycle for example) or you can also read some major bullshit (like the one guy going on and on about how hardcore tren is and what it does to you but yet never tried it himself). What I m trying to say is that you guys don't need to be dicks to new member every time and maybe open your minds on the reviews about sources. Granted I ordered only once from Napsgear and honestly I am very pleased with not only delivery time (it took less than two weeks but again that's mostly luck) but also with the gears (and yes I gained 10kg so far whilst cutting BF). I gave the test and tren to be tested in a lab, might get the results today. Good or bad, I will post them. Feel free not to believe me still. And please try to stick with mature comment (Ex: explain why the hell you all hate it so much)


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 17, 2015)

You are so full of shit.  You and your cohorts come in here espousing your shit source, always with the same broken English posts.  You know how the boards work, but you never even try to pretend you are a normal person with no vested interest.  You have no shame, no morals, and no common sense.  Anybody who would order your garbage deserves the huge infected abscess they are about to receive.


----------



## prometheus (Apr 17, 2015)

@wabbit : Sorry for my broken English,  let's hear you speak another language genius! How am I not pretending to be a normal person? ? Seriously you re high or smthg? Yes I m real customer from Naps and no I don't work there. No shame/moral/common sense? So you re that great of a person to pass judgment on me without knowing me at all? What garbage and what abcess? You want a picture of my butt to prove you there is no abcess? Honestly grow a brain man.


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 17, 2015)

prometheus said:


> Yes I m real customer from Naps and no I don't work there. No shame/moral/common sense?



Then why are you here? 
Nobody does anything for free and you are hard on a mission to sell craps gear.
What is in this for you?


----------



## prometheus (Apr 17, 2015)

Called me on what bullshit? You wanna know the truth. I posted most of the original thread on Iroids for the loyalty discount. Then I went to post it here with an intro on myself so people in the same situation that I was not knowing if I should go for Naps or not can hear the point of view of those who actually did order from there and were pleased with the results. Are you that butt hurt that you can't live with the fact someone has something good to say about this source?? If it was total crap,  why would I even want a discount there??? I would probably have share it if it was a scam, but good service diserve good review even if it doesn't please you. .


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 17, 2015)

prometheus said:


> Are you that butt hurt that you can't live with the fact someone has something good to say about this source??



Not at all, I enjoy solid reviews of solid sources. 

Every single one of your posts has been praising Naps (and insulting our members). You've made your review, the members here have seen it. There is nothing else to say, let your miracle results speak for themselves. All you're doing now is making yourself look like a fool. Unless you want to continue to insult our community and it's members I'd say let this die.

For a guy who claims not to be on their payroll, you're really going to bat for them hard.
I don't even go to bat that hard for my health insurance company and they help keep me alive.


----------



## deadlift666 (Apr 17, 2015)

Iron1 said:


> Then why are you here?
> Nobody does anything for free and you are hard on a mission to sell craps gear.
> What is in this for you?


Just so excited about this new source he found. Wants to make sure everyone knows where to get great gear! What a guy!


----------



## Redrum1327 (Apr 17, 2015)

Everyone gets the point scammer/lying scumbag


----------



## prometheus (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm tired of talking with toddlers. Yes honestly I wanted to share this source that I like. I didn't come here to insult anyone but that doesn't mean I wanna let others insult me either. And redrum, did it ever occur to your genius conspiracy liking master mind that Prometheus can be used by others???? I have no fricking idea wtf it is but honestly judging by how much hatred you have to give away for free I am glad you got scammed but sorry to say that but it wasn't by me ! I guess you can close this topic as we got nothing to talk about beside you idiots thinking I'm some kind of scammer. Shame, I thought I could share my cycle experience,  regardless of the source, have mature discussion about it and maybe learn from some.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 17, 2015)

I wish I could find some genuine quality primo these days.  I don't think it exists anymore.


----------



## MuscleMedHead (Apr 17, 2015)

This guy is so stupid... Like he literally thought he would walk in here and say how amazing his shitty source is and then wonder why everyone is treating him like shit.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 17, 2015)

MuscleMedHead said:


> This guy is so stupid... Like he literally thought he would walk in here and say how amazing his shitty source is and then wonder why everyone is treating him like shit.



He knows what he's doing.  It's called fishing.  If he can sucker a newbie or two to his site, it's payday.  I'm just sorry that his penis is so small that he has to compensate by calling everybody names.


----------



## BHAM27 (Apr 27, 2015)

Didn't he say this was his last ride because his wife owns his balls?  Who gives a fuk where you got your gear...


----------



## Bassman101 (May 5, 2015)

It really blows my mind of how many people posts the same stuff on here
"Hi my name is jerked off try this web site"


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 5, 2015)

Bassman101 said:


> It really blows my mind of how many people posts the same stuff on here
> "Hi my name is jerked off try this web site"



Amazing how stupid they think we all are... What's more amazing is some people actually are that stupid though... Which is why we flame on - to dispense justice and dispel the lies!


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 5, 2015)

prometheus said:


> Called me on what bullshit? You wanna know the truth. I posted most of the original thread on Iroids for the loyalty discount. Then I went to post it here with an intro on myself so people in the same situation that I was not knowing if I should go for Naps or not can hear the point of view of those who actually did order from there and were pleased with the results. Are you that butt hurt that you can't live with the fact someone has something good to say about this source?? If it was total crap,  why would I even want a discount there??? I would probably have share it if it was a scam, but good service diserve good review even if it doesn't please you. .



Parlez vous francais?


----------



## slim&fit (Feb 12, 2016)

Everyone is always hating but never giving any info on a reputable site to oder from. Same old shit from most of you, typing tuff guys and that's okay. Yes I know this post is old as hell but still putting a point across.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 12, 2016)

Naps has good omnadrens


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 12, 2016)

slim&fit said:


> Everyone is always hating but never giving any info on a reputable site to oder from. Same old shit from most of you, typing tuff guys and that's okay. Yes I know this post is old as hell but still putting a point across.


Look. Don't be a mouthy little shit. 
1: This is NOT a source board
2: most everyone here afaik has private local sources that we took our time finding. To think someone is jut goin to hand it over is asinine. 
3: no one here will advise buying gear from a website. It's not safe in many different ways. From security to your actual physical safety. 


If you had read all of the rules and stickies, you would've know all of this already. 


You really think talking shit is suddenly going to change anyone's mind? In another post you mentioned you're a skinny guy. Learn to eat before you even think about grabbing a needle.


----------



## Massacre (Feb 12, 2016)

some dude at the gym told me today he got his gear from them today. I guess he's ****ed lol. Prometheus, bro, you're totally fishing. If you weren't you wouldn't have even name dropped your source.

Silly rabbit, tricks are for kids. Here we be monsters.


----------



## bigmike0321 (Feb 12, 2016)

how can a site like naps even exist? it seems to be as well known as ****ing kardashins. although I checked out there site and it has some good amateur porn contest. definitely not up with the man alpha but not bad.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 12, 2016)

slim&fit said:


> Everyone is always hating but never giving any info on a reputable site to oder from. Same old shit from most of you, typing tuff guys and that's okay. Yes I know this post is old as hell but still putting a point across.



We don't owe you a source. Or anything else for that matter.  However what we do provide is a board devoid of source ads so that we are not beholden to anyone.

This isn't tuff guy talk.  We are doing people a favor. Naps is one of the oldest scammers out there along with uncle Z and alin.

There is really no website we would ever advise someone to buy from.  Leaves a long ass trail for LE.


----------

